
What drives Yellowstone's elk migrations? - conse_lad
https://news.berkeley.edu/2019/06/14/what-drives-yellowstones-massive-elk-migrations/
======
jboggan
I'm surprised there wasn't anything mentioned about the effects of predation.
They absolutely know when the regular human hunting seasons are and adjust
their local migration accordingly - they'll be in high mountainous areas one
day, then down in privately owned and farmed bottom land during the season,
and back up the the elevations when that is over. I'd be more interested to
see the effects of the wolf packs on their migration, which from my anecdotal
experience affects their location far more acutely than the environmental
conditions.

~~~
marcrosoft
Yeah and the fact that thousands of wolves were artificially placed in
Yellowstone.

~~~
imiller
I think you meant 41.

[https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/nature/wolves.htm](https://www.nps.gov/yell/learn/nature/wolves.htm)

